# [GEN] Another dog attack sparks fears for posties - Courier Mail



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,23759811-3102,00.html&cid=0&ei=U1Q6SPDyLpLUyQSfyJCJCg&usg=AFrqEzfmBv-1DGIPvpbCClCPTxCIKBw4og">Another <b>dog attack</b> sparks fears for posties</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Courier Mail, Australia -</font> <nobr>5 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>A SIXTH <b>dog attack</b> in two months has Australia Post fearing for the safety of its employees, warning it could only be a matter of time until someone is <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

